# k2 t:nine crystal women's mtn bike...any info?



## scorpio23 (Dec 19, 2006)

I just deciding to start biking with my boyfriend. I've never had a mountain bike or been mountain biking. I am looking for a decent bike to start out with and was looking at a K2 T:Nine Crystal women's mountain bike at sports authority. I like K2 because I ski their stuff but I don't know anything else about their other products. I've searched the internet all over for info on this bike, but it isn't even listed on their website. All I've found is that is looks similar to their "T:Nine Trailhead" for this year (paint design) and that it was made especially for a retail partner (obviously sports authority). Anyone know about this bike or anything about how K2 mtn bikes are in general??? Thanks in advance from a novice!:thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

For starters, a place like SA is not the best place to look for a bike. You should check out a few of your LBS (local bike shops) and then larger places that have "real" bike shops like REI. The difference is that LBS and REI have staff specifically trained to assemble and fit bikes. The SA folks are not trained in any of that, they just sell bikes along with all their other sports equipment ( guns, soccer, fishing etc) .

For real enjoyment, you a) want a bike that is assembled correctly so that it operates correctly. b) you want a bike that is fit correctly by someone that knows how to fit a bike properly c) you want a shop that will service the bike after the sale. Most LBS offer a 30 day to 1 year or 100 miles of free tune ups to go with the bike. I doubt SA does any of this. (?)

K2 as a bike is "ok" - they are foremost a ski manufacturer, the bikes are mostly sold in big box sports stores. A LBS will also help you choose the bike that best suits your desires and needs.


----------



## Berge (Jul 19, 2005)

You might try asking this in the K2 forums.

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=101


----------



## The Rose (Oct 15, 2006)

Dirt Rag just tested the K2 T9. I just got rid of my 2001 disco monkey , for no other reason than to get a new bike. So I can attest to the quality K2. If K2 is sold at toy stores it is most likely a seperate line having nothing to do with the bikes sold in LBS's , much like GT, Schwinn, Iron Horse and Mongoose. If you search the dirt rag site you should find some good info.:thumbsup:


----------



## scorpio23 (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks for all the help...I've rode it a few times on some trails so far and I really like how it's doing. Of course I don't know much, but it seems good. My boyfriend rode it too and said it was much better than he expected! :thumbsup:


----------

